# Bilateral SI Joint Injection



## JCampbell (Apr 12, 2011)

Can someone tell me which cpt code I would use for bilateral si joint injection? I believe it would be 20610. But would you charge this as being done twice since it is bilateral?

Thanks!!


----------



## Dodie Anderson (Apr 12, 2011)

I owuld code the 20610-50 to indicate bilateral procedure.


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Apr 12, 2011)

Why are you not using the SI injection code 27096?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 13, 2011)

Keep in mind...27096 requires imaging confirmation/intra-articular needle position; otherwise report 20610. To report bilaterally, modifier 50 is normally what I submit (unless the carrier has a another preference).


----------

